# Liscense to carry question



## Bobby G (Dec 4, 2014)

Good evening. My question is this.
When applying for a LTC a concealed handgun, can I be denied even though I have never been arrested or charged with any crime? If so, what could some of the reasons be?
Some people have told me to just list "for all lawful purposes" .
Generally wouldnt it be better to list the reasons why I am applying such as for protection of life and family.
Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you very much
Bobby G


----------



## AS4 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm certainly no expert, but I'm pretty sure it all depends on what town/municipality you live in (and the particular police department you are going through the application process with).


----------



## Bobby G (Dec 4, 2014)

AS4 said:


> I'm certainly no expert, but I'm pretty sure it all depends on what town/municipality you live in (and the particular police department you are going through the application process with).


Thank you


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

All your answers are here.

https://malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartI/TitleXX/Chapter140/Section131


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Some people may pass a criminal history/psychiatric/records check but be denied under instances such as "character and reputation" as is done here in PA. Simply stated, while you may think you are eligible based on your own opinion and history, a denial may be issued if further investigation reveals that you are the village idiot and pose a threat to public safety every time you use a waffle iron.


----------



## Bobby G (Dec 4, 2014)

Joel98 said:


> All your answers are here.
> 
> https://malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartI/TitleXX/Chapter140/Section131


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Bobby G (Dec 4, 2014)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> Some people may pass a criminal history/psychiatric/records check but be denied under instances such as "character and reputation" as is done here in PA. Simply stated, while you may think you are eligible based on your own opinion and history, a denial may be issued if further investigation reveals that you are the village idiot and pose a threat to public safety every time you use a waffle iron.


Thank you for your help..I like the waffle iron reference..


----------



## 15453 (Sep 20, 2010)

I know alot of communities are issuing people a LTC A ..class B is no longer being issued, with the restriction "target/hunting" for a 1 year period some what like a probation period, then after 1 year with no issues you could go back a get the restriction lifted.. i do not agree with this though


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

devenob said:


> I know alot of communities are issuing people a LTC A ..class B is no longer being issued, with the restriction "target/hunting" for a 1 year period some what like a probation period, then after 1 year with no issues you could go back a get the restriction lifted.. i do not agree with this though


Threaten a lawsuit against the chief. It works.


----------



## Bobby G (Dec 4, 2014)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Threaten a lawsuit against the chief. It works.


Thank you for your answer..


----------

